# Green poop?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has he eaten any greenies lately or green milkbones? They can change the poop color.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

No greenies in about a week and the only milkbones he eats are the plane tan colored ones. It was a dark green color like grass only I know he hasn't eaten any grass because there is none here. He hasn't eaten anything out of the ordinary that I know of and he has been acting the same otherwise. Just pooping green..


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

that happened to our lab chance when he ate a box of lucky charms cereal lol...


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol we don't have any of that here. He just eats dog food. We recently switched his food because he seemed to have gotten bored with the other food he was eating.. we made sure to mix the foods together and gradually get him eating the new stuff.. his poop was normal up until today when it came out green.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Several foods will cause green poops , Trix Yogurt, grape Koolaid, etc....anything like that that has food coloring in it. Another thing that can cause green poops is certain berries that he may be eating while out on his walks. My chickens are pooping green right now because of the berries that they are eating from a bush in their pasture.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

No berries here. Just barren wasteland. We're in the desert. I don't think my fiance has fed him anything out of the ordinary either. I know Buddy ate some of his chew rope the other day but that resulted in pooping out a string and his poop wasn't green..


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

sometimes its hard to figure out what they have gotten into....usually i just keep my eye on things but i find all kinds of things when i am either picking up poop after them while on a walk or in the yard...little peoples heads(fisher price toy) lol, stick pieces, plastic, you name it i am always after my two not to eat stuff but they always seem to find something the only toy they can have now are the nylabones.(they are not allowed to eat the kids toys but sneak them) and yes anything with food colouring will change the colour of their poop maybe even from the food change who knows...i hope it goes away and things are okay....


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I will give it a couple days. He has to go in for a shot anyway so I figure if it's not cleared up by then my fiance can ask the vet and see what they say


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

My goldens have always been fond of green crayons.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When Flora ate a bar of blue soap her poop was green.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol well I am guessing Buddy is fine then probably. He seems to be acting normal. He is running around the house as I type this post


----------

